# Laryngeal Paralysis in Dogs



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anybody have dogs with laryngeal paralysis? Our dog was just diagnosed. I have been reading a lot online but I was wondering what your experience was. How did you care for the dog? Supplements? When did you decide it was time for surgery? Surgery recovery and outcome?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Still nobody out there who has experience with Lar Par?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

What kind of dog as a dog groomer I’ve seen certain breeds with those problems . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

She is a mix, possibly some lab in her. She was diagnosed last November. Just trying to find feedback on the surgery, decisions of not doing surgery...


----------



## benjabelw (Jul 27, 2021)

Unfortunately, this ailment is tough on the dog's full health, and the animal's care is not any good. The doctor should have warned you about the harrowing outcome. I haven't heard from you in a long time. How is your dog doing? I do believe she is getting better, and you were able to save her. My brother fed her for a very long time with IVs until she could drink a little by herself. It was terribly hard on all of us. Several owners reported that their dogs were able to make a full recovery. I searched for much information about this. I read the forums, https://www.happyhealthydogblog.com/ and Wikipedia...Josh and I were more substantial than any disease


----------



## sanjana90 (Sep 18, 2021)

According to me you must go to a specialist, one of my friend's dog was also having the same problem now everything is fine.


----------

